# Waynesville,n.c. Sept.7/8



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Any of yall going? Ima make this 1 if i have to walk......

Dixieland?.............................


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Not me.I only got the two mutts and really can't afford to spend the gas when I'm not even going to be doing any showing.I think even if I did have a dog to put in it I would still only mostly be going to meet some people.From what I can tell I don't think I'd really be into the whole show thing.Alot of it seems kinda high school with the way some people act lol.

Good luck though!!!!!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Shows can be too political.... I'd go just to go if I wasnt putting $ back for a pup and to go to nationals in November.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Carpool dummy...lol..we just lookin..aint showin not with the adba.the registry..
What you mean high school? Iszat like nose in the air stuff...lol


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I got three youngins and no baby sitter!Can't car pool like that dummy lol!Or at least I wouldn't want to. 

And yeah I mean there's too much drama.Or that's what it seems like on a lot of those fb pages.This person don't like this person or their dogs etc.....


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Ooo, pick me up!!!


----------

